
The Story of the Ermahgerd Girl - pmcpinto
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2015/10/ermahgerd-girl-true-story
======
irishcoffee
OK...

They completely dissected the meme whilst repeatedly bringing up her love
life, and hardly talking about her, the person, at all.

I don't get the point.

Ermahgawd, ad impressions?

